# Stump Forensics



## Gypo Logger (Jun 10, 2015)

While driving down a back road I took a few pics of stumps. It's the first day I had off in 16 days, so I just took things slow and looked around for a change.


----------



## HuskStihl (Jun 10, 2015)

Looks like one of mine. Simple technique. Put in a standard face with an unintentional Dutchman. Next put in a too high, and gently sloping backcut. Watch as the tree sits back on the bar. Next, put in a conventional face on the opposite side of the tree, and throw in a too low, gently sloping back-cut until the tree goes over 180 degrees from the original face. Extra points for forgetting to take off the power head!


----------



## BGE541 (Jun 10, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> Looks like one of mine. Simple technique. Put in a standard face with an unintentional Dutchman. Next put in a too high, and gently sloping backcut. Watch as the tree sits back on the bar. Next, put in a conventional face on the opposite side of the tree, and throw in a too low, gently sloping back-cut until the tree goes over 180 degrees from the original face. Extra points for forgetting to take off the power head!



So modified soft Dutchman/?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 10, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> Looks like one of mine. Simple technique. Put in a standard face with an unintentional Dutchman. Next put in a too high, and gently sloping backcut. Watch as the tree sits back on the bar. Next, put in a conventional face on the opposite side of the tree, and throw in a too low, gently sloping back-cut until the tree goes over 180 degrees from the original face. Extra points for forgetting to take off the power head!


Too funny! Lol.


----------



## HuskStihl (Jun 10, 2015)

BGE541 said:


> So modified soft Dutchman/?


I refer to it as the "flaccid Dutch". Instead of a few extra kerf cuts thru the lower cut of one side of u'r Humboldt, an entire face taken out below the new back cut. Genius.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 10, 2015)

Jon, if you're setting chokers and Northmanlogging is beating us with them, what's this choker doing in this tree?


----------



## Humptulips (Jun 10, 2015)

Obviously the cutting crew can't keep up with the chokerman. They finally got passed.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jun 10, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 429745
> View attachment 429744
> While driving down a back road I took a few pics of stumps. It's the first day I had off in 16 days, so I just took things slow and looked around for a change.



It's the i got muh saw stuck on the back cut stump,and the back up saw is a ms170 to hack my saw free with


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 10, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> It's the i got muh saw stuck on the back cut stump,and the back up saw is a ms170 to hack my saw free with


It also looks like lumberjack dude had to hack some bark off just to fit that 6' choker.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm not as dumb as I look. Lol


----------



## olyman (Jun 10, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 429745
> View attachment 429744
> While driving down a back road I took a few pics of stumps. It's the first day I had off in 16 days, so I just took things slow and looked around for a change.


is that one of bobs high stumps you talked of in another thread????????? what a site!!


----------



## Philbert (Jun 10, 2015)

HBRN standard cut?

Seriously, if you are unsure which type of notch to use, might as well try _ALL_ of them!

Philbert


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 10, 2015)

olyman said:


> is that one of bobs high stumps you talked of in anther thread????????? what a site!!


Yes, oldie and mouldy.
Hahahahaha


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 10, 2015)

Can't believe ya'll are making fun of my stumps I did when I lived near John. That was some of my best work. Just wish I could make em look that good now.


----------



## Philbert (Jun 10, 2015)

Thought maybe they were primitive chainsaw sculptures . . . kinda like a northern version of Easter Island . . . . 

Philbert


----------



## nk14zp (Jun 11, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> Looks like one of mine. Simple technique. Put in a standard face with an unintentional Dutchman. Next put in a too high, and gently sloping backcut. Watch as the tree sits back on the bar. Next, put in a conventional face on the opposite side of the tree, and throw in a too low, gently sloping back-cut until the tree goes over 180 degrees from the original face. Extra points for forgetting to take off the power head!


Video?


----------



## Whitespider (Jun 11, 2015)

Ummmm..... well...... ummmmm..... as much as I hate to admit it...
I've been known to... well... be ashamed of my stumps on occasion.
Small saw + short bar + big tree + morning-after attention deficit disorder =


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 11, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> Can't believe ya'll are making fun of my stumps I did when I lived near John. That was some of my best work. Just wish I could make em look that good now.


how did you stand on them crooked stumps?


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 11, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 429747
> Jon, if you're setting chokers and Northmanlogging is beating us with them, what's this choker doing in this tree?


what? you can't throw a choker and make it hook itself?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 11, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> what? you can't throw a choker and make it hook itself?


Yes sir, I'm that good. Lol
If I recall I stood on the log arch to hook it up, but had to shave some bark first so I could choke it. The farmer didn't want it in his hay field. It was 3' plus red elm.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 11, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> how did you stand on them crooked stumps?


I cut em crooked so water would run off fast and wouldn't rot quickly so john could find them years down the road.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 11, 2015)

i stood on the fair lead many times. i seldom buy chokers any more, i just put a bantam slide on the main. never to short.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 11, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Ummmm..... well...... ummmmm..... as much as I hate to admit it...
> I've been known to... well... be ashamed of my stumps on occasion.
> Small saw + short bar + big tree + morning-after attention deficit disorder =
> 
> View attachment 429995


Why would you cut down a tree of that size with such a small saw?? Are you a cull?
You also created a Dutchman! Lol


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 11, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> i stood on the fair lead many times. i seldom buy chokers any more, i just put a bantam slide on the main. never to short.


Yes, a slider above the pigtail allows one to choke a barn if the mainline is long enough. In the pic I think I only had a knot. Lol


----------



## Whitespider (Jun 11, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> *Are you a cull?*


Ya know?? I had to find a web page with a list of logging terms (or slang) just so I can keep up in this forum.

_*CULL -*_
_Applied to a log, it means rotten, rejected.
Applied to a person, it means pretty much the same thing; a logger's strong insult._

It's a good thing we're friends  or I'd be expected to take offense to that question.
*


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 11, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Ya know?? I had to find a web page with a list of logging terms (or slang) just so I can keep up in this forum.
> 
> _*CULL -*
> Applied to a log, it means rotten, rejected.
> ...


Well Im a cull, I live in a culvert on a culdesack. Lol


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jun 11, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Ya know?? I had to find a web page with a list of logging terms (or slang) just so I can keep up in this forum.
> 
> _*CULL -*
> Applied to a log, it means rotten, rejected.
> ...


So i take it you have never looked up "Brush Ape" another popular name around here .........


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 11, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> So i take it you have never looked up "Brush Ape" another popular name around here .........


Who is Brush Ape anyway? He was always polite to me. Is he in camp?


----------



## Whitespider (Jun 11, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> *So i take it you have never looked up "Brush Ape"...*



_*BRUSH APE -*
A logger, usually a chokerman.
(You'd better be smiling when you call a logger this name, or be a very good friend.)_
*


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jun 11, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Who is Brush Ape anyway? He was always polite to me. Is he in camp?


He was ponzi the other day ,guy has a lot of knowledge about saws and chain ,but some do not like what comes out of his mouth sometimes so off to camp he goes ,he makes some pretty cool stuff out of wood also ,but no one seems to care i guess .Seems no more harmless than the rest of us misfits and riff raff we are .


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 11, 2015)

nah boys hes nuts. only dude ever i couldn't reason with. that or he on sumthin.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 11, 2015)

I like this pair of stumps. The faller was very consistent.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jun 12, 2015)

could be john, very well could be  smells strong of ape up in here.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 12, 2015)

[emoji23] you guys crack me up


----------



## Bwildered (Jun 12, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Well Im a cull, I live in a culvert on a culdesack. Lol


Around here we call them country members, when recalling them we say, do you remember such & such ( name) they were a country member, & someone will pipe up & say, "yeah I remember"
Thansk


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 13, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> I like this pair of stumps. The faller was very consistent.View attachment 430082


I did good huh?


----------



## svk (Jun 13, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> He was ponzi the other day ,guy has a lot of knowledge about saws and chain ,but some do not like what comes out of his mouth sometimes so off to camp he goes ,he makes some pretty cool stuff out of wood also ,but no one seems to care i guess .Seems no more harmless than the rest of us misfits and riff raff we are .


This same topic was discussed over in chainsaw earlier this week. He's a smart, knowledgable, funny guy but sometime a switch flips and he cannot control himself. Very rarely do more than a few members see the posts that actually cause him to be banned.


----------



## svk (Jun 13, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Ummmm..... well...... ummmmm..... as much as I hate to admit it...
> I've been known to... well... be ashamed of my stumps on occasion.
> Small saw + short bar + big tree + morning-after attention deficit disorder =
> 
> View attachment 429995


Would this be the tree that your son stood near and caused a massive flame war a few years back?


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 13, 2015)

I bet ole John is fun and cool guy, I'd like to meet and shake his hand sometime. I just gotta pack up an travel north.


----------



## Whitespider (Jun 14, 2015)

svk said:


> *Would this be the tree that your son stood near and caused a massive flame war a few years back?*


Nope, that was a different one.
*


----------



## BeatCJ (Jun 14, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> He was ponzi the other day ,guy has a lot of knowledge about saws and chain ,but some do not like what comes out of his mouth sometimes so off to camp he goes ,he makes some pretty cool stuff out of wood also ,but no one seems to care i guess .Seems no more harmless than the rest of us misfits and riff raff we are .


I looked up his saw vise thread. I think it follows his pattern pretty well. It's starts off with good information, then spirals out of control. The other thing that is crazy is that he will use multiple user IDs, and argue with himself, or come in supporting his positions. It looked to me he had another ID that was talking to ponzi, CJ genever. May not be, but the way things are phrased makes it look pretty similar. Too bad, it wouldn't take too much for him to be passing tolerable.


----------



## svk (Jun 14, 2015)

BeatCJ said:


> I looked up his saw vise thread. I thik it follows his pattern pretty well. It's starts off with good information, then spirals out of control. The other thing that is crazy is that he will use multiple user IDs, and argue with himself, or come in supporting his positions. It looked to me he had another ID that was talking to ponzi, CJ genever. May not be, but the way things are phrased makes it look pretty similar. Too bad, it wouldn't take too much for him to be passing tolerable.


You hit the nail on the head.


----------

